# Considering getting another reptile, but I don't want to stress my tort out.



## Helena F. (Oct 18, 2020)

Hello,

So for a while, I have been seriously considering getting another reptile. I know that whatever I get will also have an enclosure in my room as well. My top choice right now is a ball python, but I'm really nervous that the snake will hurt my tort or try to kill him. Obviously they wouldn't be together but that is just a fear that came to mind. Should I just not get a ball python then? Also, Im afraid, that whatever reptile I get, will stress my tortoise out. I have dogs in my house and he isn't afraid of them, but I also don't let them near each other. Should I not get a snake? Will another reptile stress my tort out? Help!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 18, 2020)

Helena F. said:


> Hello,
> 
> So for a while, I have been seriously considering getting another reptile. I know that whatever I get will also have an enclosure in my room as well. My top choice right now is a ball python, but I'm really nervous that the snake will hurt my tort or try to kill him. Obviously they wouldn't be together but that is just a fear that came to mind. Should I just not get a ball python then? Also, Im afraid, that whatever reptile I get, will stress my tortoise out. I have dogs in my house and he isn't afraid of them, but I also don't let them near each other. Should I not get a snake? Will another reptile stress my tort out? Help!


As long as they're kept separated.
Different enclosures in different areas...
Your tortoise wont give a flip about a Ball Python. And your Python will be looking for a warm blooded meal. Not your tortoise


----------



## Helena F. (Oct 18, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> As long as they're kept separated.
> Different enclosures in different areas...
> Your tortoise wont give a flip about a Ball Python. And your Python will be looking for a warm blooded meal. Not your tortoise


Very true. I act like Im gonna let them hang out lol ?. The worry wart in me thinks a little to much about simple things sometimes. Thanks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 18, 2020)

I've got three of these...
My dog, fishes, birds and tortoises don't care at all.
Just don't let them be together


----------



## Helena F. (Oct 18, 2020)

ok. thanks. Its a pretty simple thing to do, to not have them together, but as I said before, I worry.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 2, 2020)

Helena F. said:


> ok. thanks. Its a pretty simple thing to do, to not have them together, but as I said before, I worry.



If it helps, I have had many snakes (some that get much larger than ball pythons), many lizards (including some big monitors), inverts, tortoises and occasionally a dog or cat around. In 35ish years no incidents, knock on wood. Next summer I'm planning to put in a dwarf caiman pond ( Cuvier's if I can find some for sale ). It will be between the chicken coop and the goat pen.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Nov 2, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got three of these...
> My dog, fishes, birds and tortoises don't care at all.
> Just don't let them be together


Wonder where they got the idea for these guys?


----------



## Rigatigtig (Nov 2, 2020)

Honestly the dog (or any mammals) would be the most stressful for any singular reptile. As long as you aren’t putting the two different reptile species out together ever, it’s absolutely fine. Ball pythons are the puppy dogs of snakes. My male is the most scaredy little thing ever and the only one who won’t eat anything live. Plus bp’s wouldn’t mess with a tortoise at all. They don’t smell like rodents and are cold blooded as well. The only time they really constrict is when they lock on to their food, the rest of the time, their looping and being snug is just strictly for hanging on and not falling. Imo any pet snake species in general could care less about a tortoise. The only reptile I can think of that could be a danger, would be a monitor lizard if they ever got loose together. Just my recommendation, but if it’s possible.. I wouldn’t keep the reptiles in your room. If you’re like me, I like to sleep at most 72 degrees at night with a fan on (yes even in the winter lol) and ball pythons minimum temps are about 75. Additional heating is good in any room for them but an absolute necessity if you have no other option but to keep them in your room.
So feel free to get whatever reptile you like! Just do your research first to make sure it’s the right fit for you


----------



## queen koopa (Nov 2, 2020)

Rigatigtig said:


> Honestly the dog (or any mammals) would be the most stressful for any singular reptile. As long as you aren’t putting the two different reptile species out together ever, it’s absolutely fine. Ball pythons are the puppy dogs of snakes. My male is the most scaredy little thing ever and the only one who won’t eat anything live. Plus bp’s wouldn’t mess with a tortoise at all. They don’t smell like rodents and are cold blooded as well. The only time they really constrict is when they lock on to their food, the rest of the time, their looping and being snug is just strictly for hanging on and not falling. Imo any pet snake species in general could care less about a tortoise. The only reptile I can think of that could be a danger, would be a monitor lizard if they ever got loose together. Just my recommendation, but if it’s possible.. I wouldn’t keep the reptiles in your room. If you’re like me, I like to sleep at most 72 degrees at night with a fan on (yes even in the winter lol) and ball pythons minimum temps are about 75. Additional heating is good in any room for them but an absolute necessity if you have no other option but to keep them in your room.
> So feel free to get whatever reptile you like! Just do your research first to make sure it’s the right fit for you


For this reason, my room is uncomfortable to most people.??? Have a rainbow boa in my room and temps are 78-80F winter and 80-84F in the summer! Live in las vegas, we don’t really have “seasons” ?


----------

